# Texan’s first run



## Texan69 (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m 4 days in on my first dnp run which will be 7-10 days @200mg dnp daily. Diet will be maintenance. I’m fairly lean 5’7 197 lbs. probably 10-14% bf maybe less I have recent pictures posted in the picture thread. Can see abs fairly well when flexing. 
Just looking to loose 5-8 of fat and see how this drug works. That’s my goal I like to try new things and learn. Probably not a real need for me to use this drug but I’ve never been accused of being smart 

sides aren’t too bad so far,  if too much heat just a little in the face, I am hungry all the time and always gotta take a dump,I am very sleepy but once I get moving at the gym I’m good. Workouts have not been affected at all. Sleep is good actually sleeping easier because I’m so tired I pass out on the couch before it’s even bed time.
sloghlty bloated today 
drinking tons of water.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 22, 2019)

Here’s most recent pics of me taken first week of February


----------



## Trump (Feb 22, 2019)

No electrolytes?? Also don’t expect huge losses your already pretty lean


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 23, 2019)

This should be interesting.....................stay safe!


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> No electrolytes?? Also don’t expect huge losses your already pretty lean



Yes forgot to add 
I have some electrolyte tabs I add to water and or a pedialtye


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> This should be interesting.....................stay safe!



Yes I agree 
will post after pics about a week after the last dose or whenever the water clears 
will weigh a few days after cycle as well


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

Forgot to add Sex drive is gone and can’t get hard even with cialis and forgot to add I am on 400mg test e weekly too. But I expected that


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 23, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Forgot to add Sex drive is gone and can’t get hard even with cialis and forgot to add I am on 400mg test e weekly too. But I expected that


You expected no sex drive and ed from dnp? I’ve yet to see that as a side effect but if it is I think I’ll stay fat and keep ****in lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2019)

This is funny to me. 

You need less bodyfat about the same that I need more body weight :32 (19):

Which is to say the outcome should be great. 
Good luck.


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

I had similar but was more to do with being completely worn out I think not so much as having ED. 



Straight30weight said:


> You expected no sex drive and ed from dnp? I’ve yet to see that as a side effect but if it is I think I’ll stay fat and keep ****in lol


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You expected no sex drive and ed from dnp? I’ve yet to see that as a side effect but if it is I think I’ll stay fat and keep ****in lol



Becsuse of the lethargy it causes and the stress it causes your body I assumed I would experience less sex drive or less quality erections. Same as I do if I’m in a major calorie deficit and doing a hard cut it usually will mess with my Sex life


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

Jin said:


> This is funny to me.
> 
> You need less bodyfat about the same that I need more body weight :32 (19):
> 
> ...



Hope so, would like to lean out more before a bulk but my appetite won today lol so feeling like a fat pos right now lol


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

I wouldn’t worry too much about a slip in diet on dnp it will burn fat anyway unless you really stuffed shit in your mouth. Read a log once about a guy that tried to out eat dnp as an experiment and I am talking eating like a slob. He managed to do it until only 450mg if I remember rightly and then no matter what he ate the dnp won



Texan69 said:


> Hope so, would like to lean out more before a bulk but my appetite won today lol so feeling like a fat pos right now lol


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much about a slip in diet on dnp it will burn fat anyway unless you really stuffed shit in your mouth. Read a log once about a guy that tried to out eat dnp as an experiment and I am talking eating like a slob. He managed to do it until only 450mg if I remember rightly and then no matter what he ate the dnp won




Ate good until 10pm then had one piece of a Reese’s and a big handul of pretzels with hummus. 
I dony normally keep candy in the house it’s my kids lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> I had similar but was more to do with being completely worn out I think not so much as having ED.


Well now I don’t think I wanna run it!


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

when I posted it on my log no one else had experienced it so it’s not common



Straight30weight said:


> Well now I don’t think I wanna run it!


----------



## Trump (Feb 23, 2019)

Thats nothing to worry about, most this board recommends DNP+cake for optimal fat loss



Texan69 said:


> Ate good until 10pm then had one piece of a Reese’s and a big handul of pretzels with hummus.
> I dony normally keep candy in the house it’s my kids lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you die yet?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> Thats nothing to worry about, most this board recommends DNP+cake for optimal fat loss



This is science.


----------



## German89 (Feb 24, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You expected no sex drive and ed from dnp? I’ve yet to see that as a side effect but if it is I think I’ll stay fat and keep ****in lol



Sex is good cardio... just saying


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 24, 2019)

German89 said:


> Sex is good cardio... just saying


Not good enough....


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Not good enough....



We need details from German on what type of sexual activities we can best utilize for cardio. She sounds like a pro.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 24, 2019)

German89 said:


> Sex is good cardio... just saying



It’s more of a sprint for me


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 24, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Did you die yet?



Not just yet 
but I’m about to crap out my intestines so may be very soon


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> We need details from German on what type of sexual activities we can best utilize for cardio. She sounds like a pro.


Lol I’m puttin in work in the gym, bedroom, and in the kitchen and this stupid ****in midsection fat is holding on for dear life still. I was seriously considering dnp next til I read about the dead dick issue. Kinda nervous now lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2019)

hows the wifes ass doing?


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

Not so much dead dick more can’t be arsed doing **** all



Straight30weight said:


> Lol I’m puttin in work in the gym, bedroom, and in the kitchen and this stupid ****in midsection fat is holding on for dear life still. I was seriously considering dnp next til I read about the dead dick issue. Kinda nervous now lol.


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

good Point



Bro Bundy said:


> hows the wifes ass doing?


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 24, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol I’m puttin in work in the gym, bedroom, and in the kitchen and this stupid ****in midsection fat is holding on for dear life still. I was seriously considering dnp next til I read about the dead dick issue. Kinda nervous now lol.




Its more of a im too tired to to want to go to pound town I mean I’m sure it’ll work if you can muster the energy to wanna do it but for me it’s a matter of being so damn tired and not having the energy to do anything


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

Are you working a physical job as well??



Texan69 said:


> Its more of a im too tired to to want to go to pound town I mean I’m sure it’ll work if you can muster the energy to wanna do it but for me it’s a matter of being so damn tired and not having the energy to do anything


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 24, 2019)

Trump said:


> Not so much dead dick more can’t be arsed doing **** all


See that’s different. It’s one thing to not wanna smash, it’s quite another to not be able to.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> See that’s different. It’s one thing to not wanna smash, it’s quite another to not be able to.



I’m sure if me and the old woman started messing around I’d find the desire 
but I’m just not wanting to jump on her 
so I figured I’d give her the week off haha


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> Are you working a physical job as well??



Not really, I bet that would make it very bad 
cant imagine being a roughneck or something of that sort on dnp 
no thanks


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 25, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I’m sure if me and the old woman started messing around I’d find the desire
> but I’m just not wanting to jump on her
> so I figured I’d give her the week off haha


Gotcha. That makes it a bit better lol


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2019)

Both my runs where at work too surrounded by Africans that look like they want to eat me so that could of also added to it


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Texan, youre already lean as hell.  Id say one of the lowest body fats on this forum.  How shredded are you really looking to get and are you concerned with losing some muscle getting down that low?  I would think it would be unavoidable


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Texan, youre already lean as hell.  Id say one of the lowest body fats on this forum.  How shredded are you really looking to get and are you concerned with losing some muscle getting down that low?  I would think it would be unavoidable




I thought it would be nice to get to 7% but that’s prolly not sustainable and would cause muscle/strength loss like you mentioned. I’m not competing nor do I walk around with my shirt off so not a need to be that lean. I’ve been down to 6% before and I hated life 
for me 10% is optimal.

todsy is gonn be my last day so 7 days. 
So far down 3 pounds. No muscle or strength loss. I am def holding water in my mid section as I look bigger and I am very bloated as dnp is causing gas. My training suffered a bit but only toward the end of the workout I just felt like I had no gas in the tank. Diet was at maintenance


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2019)

Good few more pounds to come off but pretty ****ing pointless at your bf %. Still will see the difference though. I would wait a week then go straight into a bulk 



Texan69 said:


> I thought it would be nice to get to 7% but that’s prolly not sustainable and would cause muscle/strength loss like you mentioned. I’m not competing nor do I walk around with my shirt off so not a need to be that lean. I’ve been down to 6% before and I hated life
> for me 10% is optimal.
> 
> todsy is gonn be my last day so 7 days.
> So far down 3 pounds. No muscle or strength loss. I am def holding water in my mid section as I look bigger and I am very bloated as dnp is causing gas. My training suffered a bit but only toward the end of the workout I just felt like I had no gas in the tank. Diet was at maintenance


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> Good few more pounds to come off but pretty ****ing pointless at your bf %. Still will see the difference though. I would wait a week then go straight into a bulk



Heck yes excited to hit that bulk


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 25, 2019)

If I was that lean I wouldn’t even own a shirt....


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 26, 2019)

Down 4 pounds but def all body fat 
do not look smaller nor has my strength declined. 7 days at maintenance except one day I went over. I did add 20mins of cardio everyday but didn’t really change my diet up too much besides cutting out my weekly 3 beers and making sure I did my best not to go over maintenance.
dnp really does work! And my experience with it was pretty mild but again was only at 200mg daily. But wow would love to try this when I am actually dieting 
could get show ready lean haha


----------



## Trump (Feb 26, 2019)

Good job buddy now time to put some beef on. 



Texan69 said:


> Down 4 pounds but def all body fat
> do not look smaller nor has my strength declined. 7 days at maintenance except one day I went over. I did add 20mins of cardio everyday but didn’t really change my diet up too much besides cutting out my weekly 3 beers and making sure I did my best not to go over maintenance.
> dnp really does work! And my experience with it was pretty mild but again was only at 200mg daily. But wow would love to try this when I am actually dieting
> could get show ready lean haha


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 26, 2019)

The DNp did all the work for me this time haha


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 28, 2019)

damn Texan I completely missed this thread. mother f'er! glad to see such a quick run on the DNP and short term run on it, always interesting to see how the short time on 200mg reacts with people differently. i told ya you'd likely end up crapping a brick... or maybe a slurry of bricks (TMI i know). those 1st couple of days on DNP are the WORST with that. then it gets better and then at the end, life sucks bc all you want to do is eat and sleep eat and sleep. sounds like you found out both of those pretty quickly which is interesting. i wonder if you could make it 14 days  interested to see how the next couple days of anything left to drop off comes for ya


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice job, Tex. Lookin ****n ripped


----------



## German89 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> We need details from German on what type of sexual activities we can best utilize for cardio. She sounds like a pro.



Lmfao.. I dont know.. but what I do know. My legs get a pretty good pump sometimes that they go numb


----------



## German89 (Mar 1, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Down 4 pounds but def all body fat
> do not look smaller nor has my strength declined. 7 days at maintenance except one day I went over. I did add 20mins of cardio everyday but didn’t really change my diet up too much besides cutting out my weekly 3 beers and making sure I did my best not to go over maintenance.
> dnp really does work! And my experience with it was pretty mild but again was only at 200mg daily. But wow would love to try this when I am actually dieting
> could get show ready lean haha



Can you do a side by side picture? I'm too lazy to do the comparison


----------

